# Whats everyone floating on ....



## aznflycaster (Feb 3, 2011)

Wanted to start a thread to see what kinds of rigs the people of gon have put together and use.
My favorite is a fiberglass canoe made by sears, age ? And a pelican castaway.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 3, 2011)

well yall saw the newest addition to the fleet, but here it is again. then there is my magic that i hope to have sold soon . the kaynoe was replaced by a guide 119 but only cause i really liked the camo  my bride in her pamlico that will soon be upgrading to the pungo 120 and my son GAR KID in his ultimate.   i am very blessed to have a bride that understands my sickness and spends time with me and our son on the water . sometimes i am alone, sometimes i have her , or him , or both !  it can be interesting at times loading gear !!!


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 3, 2011)

Tarpon 120- the sand one. This was after the maiden voyage at Lake Alltoona. She's had plenty of slime on her since!


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 3, 2011)

Good lookin' rigs fly caster! Your's too Feral and the pics are great as usual.


----------



## Paddle (Feb 4, 2011)

Old Town 158 and my son has the Old Town Pack.

 I'm about to get two of the Jackson Cossa Kayak's and another 158 or an Old Town Predator.

 Upper Ocmulgee is my home river.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Feb 4, 2011)

just got this a few weeks ago. now just wanting good weather to go fishing




i am all rigged and ready to go.


----------



## campinnurse (Feb 4, 2011)

No picture but mine is an Ocean Kayak too. Not rigged for fishing but is good for paddling.


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2011)

It depends on where I am floating.  I have a few Ocean Kayak Drifters, A Trident 11, and Trident 13, a Trident 15, a few Ocean Kayak Big Games, Prowler 13's, a few Old Town Pack canoes, an Old Town Camper canoe, an Old Town Osprey and a Native Versa Board Paddle board.


----------



## 25.06 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ascend FS12T


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 4, 2011)

Man these pics make me want to be on the water bad!


----------



## willyredeemed (Feb 4, 2011)

here's my ws ride 135.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 4, 2011)

OK big game


----------



## deerhunter09 (Feb 4, 2011)

No pictures, but I use a WS Ride 135 as well. I hope to get a Coosa someday soon.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 4, 2011)

mine is still at the store lol but this is what it is http://www.madrivercanoe.com/product/index/products/recreation/adventure_destiny_series/adventure_14


----------



## GAGE (Feb 4, 2011)

OK Prowler 13


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 4, 2011)

Gage that is one nicely equipped OK!


----------



## SASS249 (Feb 4, 2011)

I like canoes and I build my own.  This one I built mainly for fishing






This one is more for just exploring but I do fish out of it







and this one is mainly for canoe camping trips


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 4, 2011)

man thats really nice


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 4, 2011)

and nice set up willy


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 4, 2011)

WS Ride 135....love it!!


----------



## frankwright (Feb 4, 2011)

Ride 135


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Feb 5, 2011)

OK Scrambler  (Photo by CrackerDave)


----------



## Burkett (Mar 3, 2011)

Just got this Pelican Castaway 130 this past weekend. Hopefully plan on getting to use it for the first time this weekend if the weather permits. Finally get to join the fishing kayak club!


----------



## 56willysnut (Mar 3, 2011)

*Yak*

Currently paddlin a WS Tarpon 160 (bluegreen color)and a Tarpon 140 (sand color) for the wife or guest. Both ruddered and rigged for fishing.


----------



## SamYaAK (Mar 4, 2011)

Fs10 Ascend what u you see in my avatar only thing i got rigged is a fish finder nothing else for now


----------



## GAkayakangler22 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z367/kayakingbyu/2011-02-26_10-06-30_189.jpg.... My grocery getter


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 5, 2011)

This is how I roll.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 5, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> This is how I roll.



Shame to show them off in the garage, but I am kinda proud of my storage rack. The Croco Kayak is fun to tow around a kid. I have a Dagger Element, Old Town Dirigo, Wilderness Systems Tsunami is the wifes, and Croco is for my 9 month old little girl. She is a little young right now, but she is gonna shred one day. Croco is also good for sledding!


----------



## aznflycaster (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats a nice fleet you have there BSR. Do they make the croc kayak in a bigger size, that would be the perfect buddy boat.


----------



## fishndoc (Mar 6, 2011)

*my ride*

OK Trident 13 - just got last fall, and still learning the ropes:


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 6, 2011)

aznflycaster said:


> Thats a nice fleet you have there BSR. Do they make the croc kayak in a bigger size, that would be the perfect buddy boat.



Thanks, I think the croco is only in the 9 foot version. My wife traded a beat up early 90's Precision Piroutte that we paid $100. The Croco goes for about $300 new, and it is really small. I am a big guy, and not too comfortable on the water in it. Sort of a novelty deal, but I bet my little one will enjoy getting towed around in it!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 6, 2011)

Just picked it up today. Perception Pescador 12. I'm excited to start paddling and getting it rigged up for fishing. 

Sorry for the low quality phone pic.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 6, 2011)

I roll in the ascend fs10.


----------



## Bentrod (Mar 6, 2011)

Ocean Kayak Big Game  that hasn't been wet yet, but next new moon!


----------



## Tightliner (May 23, 2011)

Some of mine: Old School























Later................................


----------

